# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q: How do I attach a file to my message?

## John R

Ok so you have a nice file you would like to add to your post and share with the rest of the world.
Well click on New post or Reply as required
In options at the bottom is a section attach file.
Click on the brouse button to brouse YOUR computer find the file and select it. then click open
PLEASE make sure that its under 50400 bytes also Please rember not everyone has a fast modem so the smaller the better.
Also these files eat into Steves space so use with care.
Note the file types you can use  "gif jpg png txt zip jpeg doc xls pdf"

Note that pdf file's seem to need you to "right click" on them and select "Save as" for them to work.

----------

